# "The Anchor & The Rope..."



## enezdez (Oct 6, 2018)

D850
f/5.6
ISO 64
1/160 Sec.
24 - 70 mm - f/2.8G
48 mm

(Processed In LR (Using Serge Ramelli Presets), & Color Efex Pro 4).








Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.


Enezdez


----------



## tirediron (Oct 7, 2018)

The title sounds like a British pub!   Nice framing!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2018)

I feel like the vignetting is too extreme, especially on the right hand side of the frame. To me, the processing is coming to the forefront, more so than the scene itself.


----------



## enezdez (Oct 8, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I feel like the vignetting is too extreme, especially on the right hand side of the frame. To me, the processing is coming to the forefront, more so than the scene itself.



I read what you said, thought about it, looked at the image again & I came to the same conclusion as you @Derrel 100% in agreement with you my friend...


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2018)

over sharpened, I think.
note halos


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice framing, and title. I was going to agree with the comments above on processing, but then I took the liberty of downloading to check the histogram. The image I see on the thread is not what I'm seeing in LR??? Some of the same things mentioned like the halo around the anchor are still there though not as noticeable, but the overall processing is sooooo much better. The shadows, midtones, highlights and details are crisp and clean. I might have attributed it to my monitor but he online version in tablet and phone,  are also very similar to the thread. If you remember we talked about this the other day, as to why there is such a difference. Maybe some one can enlighten us both.


----------



## enezdez (Oct 8, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Nice framing, and title. I was going to agree with the comments above on processing, but then I took the liberty of downloading to check the histogram. The image I see on the thread is not what I'm seeing in LR??? Some of the same things mentioned like the halo around the anchor are still there though not as noticeable, but the overall processing is sooooo much better. The shadows, midtones, highlights and details are crisp and clean. I might have attributed it to my monitor but he online version in tablet and phone,  are also very similar to the thread. If you remember we talked about this the other day, as to why there is such a difference. Maybe some one can enlighten us both.




I do remember & I hope some one can tell is why...


----------

